# Cubase 11 keyboard shortcuts cheat sheet



## EricBarndollar (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey all, I put together a cheat sheet (okay, 5 sheets front & back) of all the default Cubase 11 keyboard and mouse shortcuts. Thought I would share in case this is a useful reference for anyone else. Preview snippet:






Download links for the PDFs (or source Word documents, in case you want to customize) are here:
*barndollarmusic.com/cubase*

Features:

Clear organization by topic (_e.g._ by Writing & Recording, Editing, Mixing & Mastering).
My so-bad-they're-good mnemonics (_e.g._ "Komrades" for Group Editing).
Also includes mouse and contextual shortcuts not in the Key Commands list.
I've starred the ones I think are most useful or time saving. (Or if you don't want these, I also exported star-less versions).
Any corrections & suggested edits very welcome, thanks!


----------



## lokotus (Nov 17, 2020)

great, thanks ....


----------



## khollister (Nov 17, 2020)

The Alt key on Mac keyboards is called Option. Thanks for doing this

Oops - just noticed the footer contains the equivalence. Sorry


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 17, 2020)

khollister said:


> The Alt key on Mac keyboards is called Option. Thanks for doing this
> 
> Oops - just noticed the footer contains the equivalence. Sorry



I could substitute with "Opt" instead, if that's clearer? (Writing out "Option" in full changes the wrapping, so I didn't want to deal with that).

EDIT: Went ahead and made that update.


----------



## khollister (Nov 17, 2020)

I already got the Word version and did the exact same thing .


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 17, 2020)

Good sheet!


----------



## Yellow Studio (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## steveo42 (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you !


----------



## billkill (Nov 19, 2020)

EricBarndollar said:


> Hey all, I put together a cheat sheet (okay, 5 sheets front & back) of all the default Cubase 11 keyboard and mouse shortcuts. Thought I would share in case this is a useful reference for anyone else. Preview snippet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just switchuing to cubase and this is a god send thank you so much for doing this !!


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 19, 2020)

My pleasure! Glad it's been useful.


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 19, 2020)

Cubase shortcuts, macros and tips (with gif examples)


A very long article about hotkeys (shortcuts) in Cubase with examples. Also there are some new useful hotkeys and macros overview.




soundpeaks.net


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 19, 2020)

BNRSound said:


> Cubase shortcuts, macros and tips (with gif examples)
> 
> 
> A very long article about hotkeys (shortcuts) in Cubase with examples. Also there are some new useful hotkeys and macros overview.
> ...



That site is an awesome resource (and one I keep bookmarked)! Especially for a quick visual "what does this do" reference -- as is the *Cubase forum thread* it cites with a giant spreadsheet of every single Cubase operation and description of what it does.

I put my cheat sheet together for a concise list I could print out + a topic organization that helps me, but it won't teach you what those commands do if you aren't familiar with them already.

The Sound Peaks site also has some great suggestions for custom shortcuts you might want to set up.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2020)

So many cubase threads don't know where to post, we'll could start another thread hahah

Some may find interest in this a very constructive vid


----------



## Jared Le Doux (Feb 3, 2021)

Great, thanks so much for this! As a longtime Logic user just learning Cubase, this is a big help.


----------

